# Source for kits for 2mm lead holder



## Haynie (Oct 16, 2012)

I can only find a pencil kit that uses 2mm lead on Pennstate's site.  The sketch pen pencil is too big and I really like my 2mm lead holders.  Sure would like to make one and not have to deal with Penn state.  They made me mad on my last order and I am not ready to use them again.


----------



## KenV (Oct 16, 2012)

That is the only source I found for component sets.

Rebuild of drafting lead holders is feasible.


----------



## jthompson1995 (Oct 16, 2012)

I've rebuilt some lead holders as Ken mentioned. Not really too hard but you may have to search some to find ones that will come apart easily.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 16, 2012)

Rockler used to make one IIRC, but they changed styles some years back and I don't know if they work. The older ones weren't terribly reliable from my experience.


----------



## ren-lathe (Oct 18, 2012)

Wood n Whimsies carries the Penn State power pencils. It is still a penn state product but WnW ships fast & are good folks to feal with


----------



## Curly (Oct 18, 2012)

Will these 2mm kits work for you?

William Wood-Write Ltd.


----------



## TerryDowning (Oct 18, 2012)

Curly said:


> Will these 2mm kits work for you?
> 
> William Wood-Write Ltd.



Anybody know if these are available in the US or can be shipped to US? I like that set. The typical sketch pencil lead is way too large.


----------



## Curly (Oct 18, 2012)

They ship worldwide. That includes the USA. :wink:


----------



## SecretGman (Oct 19, 2012)

woodturningz.com is a PSI reseller also, highly recommended


----------



## KenV (Oct 19, 2012)

Curly said:


> Will these 2mm kits work for you?
> 
> William Wood-Write Ltd.



Thanks!


I like to make them as 1 piece bodies and with that grip, the lead holders should look great.  

Better appearance than the PSI version to me.


----------

